# Woodworking Show Springfield MA 1/9-1/11



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hello All , 
Is there anyone here going to the show at the Big E this weekend ? Friday afternoon , Saturday and Sunday.
I just bought my discounted tickets $9 instead of $12 at the door online at www.woodworksevents.com

Get in touch with me and maybe we can share the parking fee by riding in with one vehicle . We could park one of our vehicles at the Woodcraft store and proceed from there . Hope to hear from you soon : )

[email protected]


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Hope you had a successful weekend


----------

